# Need driver for small 1 ton salt truck Lockport IL



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

Need driver that is available to drive small dump with salt spreader. Hourly pay need to be able to load v-box with bobcat. 24/7 on call a must and be dependable. Please call or email. 630-679-0661 [email protected]


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

HEY would you want to do two places for me this winter, im just talking about snow and ice call me 708 670 8504 or email at [email protected]


----------

